# غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*غرائب وعجائب الطبيعة
غرائب وعجائب الإنسان
*مولود برأسين 

ولد طفل برأسين فى إحدى مستشفيات النمسا فى أكتوبر 1981 وظل على قيد الحياة لمدة ساعة واحدة فقط والمولود كان ذكر وله عمودان فقريان وزائدة غضروفية تربط بين رأسين .
وأرجع الأطباء المختصين فى علم الأجنة قولهم أن هذا التشويه الخلقى يمكن أن يكون ناتجاً عن مرض سببه فيروس إنتقل إلى والدة الطفل أثناء حملها .
************ ********* *****
رجل بقلبين

جوسبيي دوماى من سكان مدينة نابولى الإيطالية كان له قلبان منفصلان عن بعضهما تماماً وقد دفعت له أكاديمية الطب فى لندن مبلغ 15 ألف دولار عام 1894 مقابل حق تشريح جسمه بعد وفاته .. كما نصت الإتفاقية على ألا يهاجر دوماى مهما تكن الظروف إلى أى بلد وراء البحر . 
************ ********* ********


*عين سوداء وعين زرقاء

ولد ( وليم زيفال ) فى مدينة سان فرانسيسكو بأمريكا وإحدى عينيه زرقاء والأخرى سوداء ثم حدث عند بلوغه سن الحادية والعشرين تحولت العين السوداء إلى زرقاء وتغير لون الزرقاء إلى سوداء .
************ ********* ***

*رجل بعينين مزدوجتين 

عرف الناس فى الصين رجلاً له أربع أعين طبيعية وهو الصينى ( ليوشونج ) وقد وُلد ولكل عين من عينيه إثنان من الأعين الطبيعية وكان يبصر بعينيه الأربع تمام الإبصار ، ولم يعش خاملاً بل صار حاكماً لإقليم شانس ثم وزيراً وكان معروفاً بحب شانس ثم وزيراً وكان معروفاً بحبه للخمر والمقامرة . ه للخمر والمقامر.
************ ********* ***


*رجل يسمع بفمه

حرمت الطبيعة الإيطالى إزيشيل إيدز من أثينا من الأذنين فقد وُلد بدون أذن وليس فى وجهه ما يدل على موضعهما .. وكان يسمع بفمه وكان إذا أراد سماع صوت منخفض يفتح فمه إلى نهايته .. وتوفي عام 1884


************ ******.

*بلسانين ولا تتكلم

الآنسة / جرتيل ماير الألمانية كان لها لسان مزدوج أشبه بالشوكة ذات الفرعين .. وذكر التاريخ أيضاً أن سيدة ألمانية وُلدت بلسانين ورغم ذلك لم يكن كلامها بقدر كلام المرأة العادية ذات اللسان الواحد بل أقل بكثير حيث أنها لم تكن تنطق أصلاً فقد ولدت بكماء ​*
__________________


----------



## قلم حر (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

أيه الغرائب دي ؟؟؟؟
غريبه جدا .
شكرا يا ( وش السعد ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## losivertheprince (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

*سلام المسيح :
ولسه ولسه ............ ههههههههههههه عادي علي فكرة انا اعرف واحد مجنون وبيقعد ويقرأ الموضوع ده *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

ايه الغرائب العجيبة دى ياتويتى​


----------



## challenger (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

*يا لطيف ألطف بنا !!!!

مشكور يا غالي على الغرائب الغريبة ده *


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



قلم حر قال:


> أيه الغرائب دي ؟؟؟؟
> غريبه جدا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


اى خدمه يافندم
المهم تكون عجبتك 



> شكرا يا ( وش السعد ) .


ميرسى كتيييييير
ومبروووووك :t33:


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> 
> *ولسه ولسه ............ ههههههههههههه عادي علي فكرة انا اعرف واحد مجنون وبيقعد ويقرأ الموضوع ده *​


اللى يعيش ياما يشووووووووووف

بس هو مين يا لوسيفر leasantr

ميرسى لمرووووووورك


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ايه الغرائب العجيبة دى ياتويتى​


 
مالها بس
ما اهو كله فى الطبيعه :99:
ميرسى لمررررروك ياقمر :flowers:


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



challenger قال:


> *يا لطيف ألطف بنا !!!!*
> 
> *مشكور يا غالي على الغرائب الغريبة ده *


 
ماغريب الا الشيطان ياراجل :thnk0001:
كل حاجه موجودة 
تعالوا زرونا تجوا مايسركووووووا :smile01

ميرسى لمرروك يافندم


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

فعلا غرائب وعجائب

ربنا بسامحك يا تويتى 

وعجبتى الست اللى عندها لسانين

الله يكون فى عون اللى هيخدها

هما خلصين من واحد

بس ياله خليهم يخافوا 
​


----------



## meri (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

فعلااااااا غريبة
شكرا ليكى ياتويتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> فعلا غرائب وعجائب​
> 
> ربنا بسامحك يا تويتى ​
> وعجبتى الست اللى عندها لسانين​
> ...


ايه بس اجبيبتى
ما اهى طلعت بكماء :new2:
مش بتنطق :t13: بتشاور بس
ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك ياكاندى ياقمرى:wub:


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



meri قال:


> فعلااااااا غريبة
> شكرا ليكى ياتويتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
كل جديد ومتنوع عندناااااااا :new4:
زرونا تجدوا كل الى يعجبكوا :smil16:

ميرسى لمرورك يامارى ياقمر


----------



## mero m (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

عظيمة هى اعمالك يارب
        شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة الرب يعوض تعبكم


----------



## twety (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



mero m قال:


> عظيمة هى اعمالك يارب
> شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة الرب يعوض تعبكم


 
العفو ياميرو

مرسى لمروووووووووووووووورك

نورت الموضوع


----------



## caro/كارو (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

غرائب جديدة من نوعها جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ra.mi62 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

ألف شكر على الموضوع الرائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

المسيح ينور


----------



## ra.mi62 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

المسيح ينور طريقك:yaka:


----------



## fayse_f (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*

شكراً علي الموضوع غريب فعلاً ولكن لله في خلقه شؤن
 اشكرك علي الموضوع وارب يباركك


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



caro/كارو قال:


> غرائب جديدة من نوعها جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


اة هما فعلا مجموعه غريبه شويتين :w00t:

ميرسى ياكارو لمروووووووورك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



ra.mi62 قال:


> ألف شكر على الموضوع الرائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك



العفو يا رامى 
اشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك
ميرسى لمروورك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



ra.mi62 قال:


> المسيح ينور طريقك:yaka:



الله ارامى
بجد ميرسى ليك


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعجائب الطبيعه*



fayse_f قال:


> شكراً علي الموضوع غريب فعلاً ولكن لله في خلقه شؤن
> اشكرك علي الموضوع وارب يباركك


فعلا بجد فى غرائب غريبه شويتين
بس اللى يعيش ياما يشوووف

ميرسى لمرورك يافندم
نورت الموضوووووع


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*فعلا غرائب  و عجائب
عجبتني اوي

عين سوداء وعين زرقاء

ولد ( وليم زيفال ) فى مدينة سان فرانسيسكو بأمريكا وإحدى عينيه زرقاء والأخرى سوداء ثم حدث عند بلوغه سن الحادية والعشرين تحولت العين السوداء إلى زرقاء وتغير لون الزرقاء إلى سوداء .
مرسي كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااا تويتي على الغرايب

اليوم بيعملوها بارادتهم

اصطناعيا


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *فعلا غرائب و عجائب​*
> *عجبتني اوي*​
> *عين سوداء وعين زرقاء*​
> *ولد ( وليم زيفال ) فى مدينة سان فرانسيسكو بأمريكا وإحدى عينيه زرقاء والأخرى سوداء ثم حدث عند بلوغه سن الحادية والعشرين تحولت العين السوداء إلى زرقاء وتغير لون الزرقاء إلى سوداء .*
> ...


 
*العفو ياقمر نورتى الموضوع*
*ميرسى لردك الجميل*

*نورتى *


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا تويتي على الغرايب
> 
> اليوم بيعملوها بارادتهم
> 
> اصطناعيا


 
*معاك حق فعلا*
*يلا ادينى اديتكوا خبر وسبقت اهو*
*ههههههه*

*ثانكس كليمو لردك*


----------



## mnssa (24 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله غرائب وعجائب 
مرسي كتير لك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا تويتى على المعلومات


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sara A (25 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات غريبة جدا يا تويتى*
*ميرسى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------

